# Need advice on printer purchase for printable vinyl



## MedWife (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi-

Pretty new to the business and mostly do heat press vinyl. I have been doing more and more printing of my own designs on transfer paper for dark fabric- and I'm am so unhappy with ALL the dark transfer papers. The only decent one I've found is being discontinued (so I hear) and even that one is not fabulous. 
I'm thinking all my problems will be solved by using the siser color print easy family of printable vinyl, however that requires an investment in a very expensive ecosolvent printer. 
My question to all of you is: does anyone have experience using the printable heat transfer vinyl and what's their overall opinion on it?
Also, thoughts on how worth it it is to buy an ecosolvent printer?

I use mostly cotton garments- so sublimation isn't for me. Also, 
a side note: I'm using a silhouette Cameo to cut- is it possible to use the Cameo's print and cut feature to cut designs from an ecosolvent printer?

Can anybody answer any one of these questions- I'll take whatever advice you can offer!!
Thanks


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

A roland printer/cutter all in one as big as you can fit in then you can do banners and canvas also.


----------

